# need some help....



## Guest (May 25, 2003)

i just purchased a 2004 maxima...the copper with black interior...i havent seen any products out to modify it though...does anyone have any websites or ideas even on what modifications i can do to it


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2003)

check the maxima.org website they are usually very helpful there is a section in there specifically for the 2004 maxima


----------



## CustomSentra (May 29, 2003)

Check out CustomMaxima.com.....I'll help you out with the new parts coming out for the 2004's. 1-800-806-5798 Ext. 115

-Tyler


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

yes the org is VERY helpful and the section for the 6th gen maximas was up a long time ago. unfortunately there probably isn't much available yet.

post some pics whenever you get the chance.

PS. CustomSentra - is that site up yet out of curiousity?


----------



## hnda etr (Nov 16, 2003)

here's another maxima specialty store:

http://shop.store.yahoo.com/southwestautoworks2002-store/


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

FIRST THING:

BILLET GRILL :thumbup:


----------

